# What Are Your Drinking Habits?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you prefer the hard stuff, beer or wine? Do you usually drink at home or out with friends or both?

I've been thinking about a lot of stuff lately because I have a lot of time on my hands and I'm feeling pretty good now. 

I thought about past years and how I used to engage in "firewater". 

I've been the whole "social drinker" route and sometimes for certain reasons in the past where I went all out for a few months. Due to current circumstances I enjoy some wine at home. I'm still a bit shy about this electronic voice I have.

My liquor of choice in past years was rum. I drank rum and coke for over 40 years. I'm on a wine kick right now.

What are your drinking habits?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What are your drinking habits?


Crickets :lol:

I like good rum, scotch and good wine.

Corona is my choice of beer cuz it doesn't hurt you O


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Crickets :lol:
> 
> I like good rum, scotch and good wine.
> 
> Corona is my choice of beer cuz it doesn't hurt you O


Kill the scotch, insert quality vodka and we could be twins!!!\\/


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Funny you should mention it....just got back from the Sunday dinner with my sister.....Her hubby likes to make mixed drinks, she likes beer, I like mixed drinks. So, he and I drink every Sunday now-a-days.....They also got me hooked on Sangria--of course I like it with more OJ, triple sec and blackberry brandy than the recipe calls for. 

I am getting better at drinking wines. My extended family are big wine drinkers and I have always felt like a kid not liking/appreciating wine.

I used like mainly rum drinks--but 'girly' drinks, have to be kind of sweet. Of course in college, I hated beer so just did shots.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Diet Coke, about 36 a week. Just for the taste of it. I used to have the attitude that: When you took the cap off a bottle, no need to keep it. You'd never use it again. Hence, Diet Coke. I do have 4 bottle of a German Spatlese (1976) Down from the 8 I bought in 1976. I'll drink the next one on my retirement. 


DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I dont drink much of anything anymore - 1 beer knocks me out but I do enjoy a good dark beer if it is not toooo heavy (like stout)


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I am friends with beer, liquor, and wine.
I'm on a kick with local microbrews and am a sucker for whiskey and vodka.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Diet Coke, about 36 a week. Just for the taste of it. I used to have the attitude that: When you took the cap off a bottle, no need to keep it. You'd never use it again. Hence, Diet Coke. I do have 4 bottle of a German Spatlese (1976) Down from the 8 I bought in 1976. I'll drink the next one on my retirement.
> 
> 
> DFrost


Been there, done that at certain times in my life. Always been able to pull in the reins before it got out of controls.=;

I think!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Crown Royal Black (used to be Crown Royal) on the rocks or with a splash of diet coke. 

Wine is something I keep on hand, always enjoy a glass of that. I do make a mean peach sangria when we have company. 

I drink beer if it is hot out and it is ice cold, and I usually add a splash of orange juice to it. (kinda like using tomato juice, only I am not a tomato juice fan unless it is in a stiff Bloody Mary on New Years Day).


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, what a question Lee! I drink a beer on a rare occasion. Bud in a bottle. Other than that, from where I am sitting, I see 5 1.75's of Evan Williams, 1 of JD, and a fifth of JD single barrel. In the other room I got a liquor cabinet chock full of rum, tequila, vodka, different brandies, wine, and a half a case Canadian blend whiskey which could all be poured down the drain as far as I am concerned. For those that don't know, Evan Williams is actually a better whisky than many higher priced whiskies and Rite Aid has it on sale for $13.99 to $14.99 every other week or so. A 12 oz glass filled to the brim with ice, 3/4 glass of straight Kentucky bourbon whiskey, splash of water on top and your good to go.......which reminds me... I have another Evan Williiams on the kitchen counter that never gets put away....and it is 5:30 here. :grin:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

My drinking habits are very simple. Alone or with someone, that's about it.

Coors Light in a bottle. Not much for hard stuff but I do like Crown and Seven with a twist of lemon.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee, this is my signature line on many of the boards and pretty much my outlook on life.

"Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, Jim Beam in one hand, Airedale in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I like that Don, let's go out sometimes.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Lee, this is my signature line on many of the boards and pretty much my outlook on life.
> 
> "Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, Jim Beam in one hand, Airedale in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"


Don't have a Airedale but I have a real descent run going on the rest of that shit!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I like that Don, let's go out sometimes.


Don't forget me! I want in on that night on the town!!\\/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Today I am drinking Hot Beer: Ice cold Coors Light poured in a tall thin glass in the left hand, small bottle of tobasco in the right. Sprinkle tobasco, sip the beer, sprinkle tobasco, sip the beer, sprinkle tobasco, sip the beer.......

I do occasionally like to enjoy a Stella Artois after training.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Just alchohol.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Brings back memories of beer drinking days Susan. Drink bear and eat about 1/2 dozen pickled eggs covered with tobasco. Give it an hour and you can clear whole sections of the bar with one fart. Those were the good days alright. I am sitting here laughing at some of the good memories.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Brings back memories of beer drinking days Susan. Drink bear and eat about 1/2 dozen pickled eggs covered with tobasco. Give it an hour and you can clear whole sections of the bar with one fart. Those were the good days alright. I am sitting here laughing at some of the good memories.


AHAHHAHA!!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Brings back memories of beer drinking days Susan. Drink bear and eat about 1/2 dozen pickled eggs covered with tobasco. Give it an hour and you can clear whole sections of the bar with one fart. Those were the good days alright. I am sitting here laughing at some of the good memories.


I'm glad I intend to visit in the summer time. Hopefully the windows will be open.[-o<[-X


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

No worries Lee. When you said you would come down....I did this so we would have a place to sit and drink. Half has a canopy over it with 4 rockers. Besides, got to do something in the winter.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Lee no worries, you won't be forgotten.


----------



## Tabatha Farnel (Sep 7, 2008)

Gin and tonic......a few per night.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Gave up Alcohol last year.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I like that Don, let's go out sometimes.


Let's do it....but your going to have to come here because no one will watch my dogs. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm movin in Don...

It really depends...I know a few beer drinkers (girls) , I will drink beer but dont like it much, doesnt sit well, sometimes I want to puke after 2 LOL..

If hanging out with the ex-marines, it is Gin or whiskey...a whole bottle, 

I personally prefer rum and coke. Don't mix it much, just chase with a coke..dont do spiced rum either..

If at a bar I'll do mixed rum and coke, or Long Island Ice teas if they are made right...

Drink more than I should, 3 nights a week or so, usually the nights I am working, cause my boss drinks everyday at work :-o

most of the people I hang out with do not drink at all. My gf says she likes to drink, but I have only drank WITH her a handful of times in the last year...she just bought some margarita mix that sucked ass last weekend, tasted like wine...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Straight edge for life. O


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Hooray for alcohol... the cause of, and solution to, all life's problems.

I'm pretty much an equal opportunity drinker and enjoy beer, wine, and liquor.

I know a bit about wine and enjoy a glass several times a week with dinner. I generally prefer reds (they have all the health benefits anyway), and there are few things more relaxing than enjoying a bottle of wine with a good friend.

Beer I know less about, but as long as it isn't light beer I'll drink it and probably think it's at least okay. I rarely drink it alone. However, one of my favorite things to do on a hot Friday afternoon when I get home from work is to drink an ice cold 40 oz Pabst topless out on my deck. Heaven.

Vodka is by far my favorite liquor and I can be a bit of a snob about it, but I prefer my liquor neat so taste is important to me. Russian Standard, Zubrowka, Luksusowa, Gzhelka, Youri Dolgoruki... ah, the list goes on. 

Have you ever noticed that quality wines, and indeed many of the best things in life, are often characterized with the same words one would use to describe a beautiful woman?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> No worries Lee. When you said you would come down....I did this so we would have a place to sit and drink. Half has a canopy over it with 4 rockers. Besides, got to do something in the winter.


Looks great, Don


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I enjoy microbrews, but for the most part I drink anything.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

On the few occasions that I drink anymore it's Scotch!


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> On the few occasions that I drink anymore it's Scotch!


No way, man! An ice cold shot of good vodka is like suckling at the teat of mother Russia herself.

Plus it's cheaper.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Hard liquor - Jack Daniels, Pendleton, Jim Beam...

I can be convinced to drink some tequila but I don't enjoy it's little voice whispering in my ear that less clothing is better...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

As for a habit I don't think I drink enough . I'm a beer drinker mostly . That or White Russians . 

I usually have a good stock of Warmiester beer in the fridge but got home last week after a tough day at work to find none . Only thing left was a bottle of wine I had for guests . Not sure if it was good or not I drank it so fast .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

dont hardly drink at home unless its really warm in which case its beer....otherwise when I go out single malt...im kinda boring like that :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"dont hardly drink at home unless its really warm in which case its beer."

Alice, you really don't need that fireplace going in the middle of the summer! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't call it a "habit" - I very rarely drink. Just when I do I go on a binge and get totally trashed.

I'm really goofy when I drink, last time I was so drunk that I gave the taxi driver my ID and said "I live there" - and he goes "your address is in Arizona..."

D'oh.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OH what a "Gathering" this would make. LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Red wine, a glass or two most evenings, sometimes three, (big balloon glasses) :lol:.

I don't drink as much vodka with freshly sqeezed orange juice over ice, or tequila straight with salt and lemon, or kahlua and or sambuca after coffee, these days, generally only when socialising as I'm quite a boistrous drunk.

My signature goes a bit like this...

'Every little helps' ;-)

Lee, when you heading over to Don's ?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> "dont hardly drink at home unless its really warm in which case its beer."
> 
> Alice, you really don't need that fireplace going in the middle of the summer! :grin: :wink:


great excuse tho init


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Red wine, a glass or two most evenings, sometimes three, (big balloon glasses) :lol:.
> 
> I don't drink as much vodka with freshly sqeezed orange juice over ice, or tequila straight with salt and lemon, or kahlua and or sambuca after coffee, these days, generally only when socialising as I'm quite a boistrous drunk.
> 
> ...


I have not nailed down a exact date yet. I will be moving to southern Colorado in early summer. Once we get settled in there my wife will head down to Costa Rica to expand our store there. If all goes well health wise that seems like a good time to head over for a visit.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

> I don't drink as much vodka with freshly sqeezed orange juice over ice, or tequila straight with salt and lemon, or kahlua and or sambuca after coffee, these days, generally only when socialising *as I'm quite a boistrous drunk.*


I don't find that hard to believe Maggie. LOL

Ashley, I got a 1.75 of tequila in that cabinet just for guests.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Lee,

I used to be a beer nut. Now, I really do not drink much beer, the occasional clean lager or Belgian beer is nice. I tend to fluctuate between Trappists and Lambics/Flanders types of sour ales, or really clean Bavarian Lagers or Vienna Lagers or the like.

Lately though, I mainly drink Scotch single-malt whisky. I just found Edradour, which I really like, similar in mouthfeel to Aberlour. I also love Islays. Otherwise, wine, preferably reds like Pinot Noir, Cabernet, Shiraz/Syrah, occasionally a white like a Gewurztraminer or if it's hot & muggy out a rose wine can be fun. But then I can just sit in front of the AC and drink Scotch so it's a horse apiece.

I do not drink much though. Usually one drink and I'm done.

-Cheers


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I quit drinking ten years ago. I had enough problems already.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Beer, wine, liquor - I'll drink whatever is on hand or offered, though Tequila and I had a disagreement many years ago when I overindulged. It took many years before I could even smell it without wanting to puke.

I like wine, but I'm no connoissieur, drink beer and can't tell one Canadian domestic beer from another - Ex or Blue or Coors all taste alike to me, rarely do shots or sip whisky, but enjoy a mixed drink or fruity cooler from time to time. 

Like to have a beverage with friends, but not averse to having a cocktail or a glass of wine on my own. So, uh yeah... I like to drink.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Red wine, a glass or two most evenings, sometimes three, (big balloon glasses) :lol:.
> 
> I don't drink as much vodka with freshly sqeezed orange juice over ice, or tequila straight with salt and lemon, or kahlua and or sambuca after coffee, these days, generally only when socialising as I'm quite a boistrous drunk.
> 
> ...



I was hoping you would respond . I've often wondered what your drinking habits were .


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I pretty much drink only home brews, mine and a small group of friends. Nothin but the best!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> I pretty much drink only home brews, mine and a small group of friends. Nothin but the best!


So what do you like to brew?

I got pretty decent at it before my daughter was born. I made some nice all-grain Lagers and Tripels (there are some amazing La Chouffe, Delirium Tremens, and Westmalle Tripel recipes out there), and a double-batch of Jamil's Flanders Red (split-infected with two different bacterial agents to make it intentionally sour).

Since my daughter came along I haven't brewed squat (a batch of all-grain really takes a commitment), but do like home brews and the last round of lagers, Barley Wines, and Belgians turned out pretty nice.

-Cheers


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> So what do you like to brew?
> 
> I got pretty decent at it before my daughter was born. I made some nice all-grain Lagers and Tripels (there are some amazing La Chouffe, Delirium Tremens, and Westmalle Tripel recipes out there), and a double-batch of Jamil's Flanders Red (split-infected with two different bacterial agents to make it intentionally sour).
> 
> ...


 
I currently have an irish red, whiskey stout, and a pale ale on tap, a honey wheat(for the wife) bottled, and Belgian dubbel in the primary. Just polished off a keg of blood orange IPA with a group of guys this weekend watching the UFC fight. I usually brew all grain, unless I want to get a quick summer beer rolling, then I'll brew an extract wheat, cream ale, or something similiar. I'll be brewing a chocolate stout in a couple of weeks as well...that one is a HUGE hit everytime. Think I'll enter it into a local competition later in the year as well. I think my favorites are the Belgian ales...dubbels, tripels, ect. Dang...that sounds good right now. Its five-o-clock somewhere!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I have not nailed down a exact date yet. I will be moving to southern Colorado in early summer. Once we get settled in there my wife will head down to Costa Rica to expand our store there. If all goes well health wise that seems like a good time to head over for a visit.


Good luck with your move Lee and keep us posted on when you think you'll be heading over. Wouldn't it be fun to land on Don at the same time ?  I'm still trying to figure out this holiday I was shouting about a wee while ago, still haven't gotten anything remotely definite as yet.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I don't find that hard to believe Maggie. LOL


I detect an undertone in your post here. Care to explain ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I was hoping you would respond . I've often wondered what your drinking habits were .


Hope I didn't disappoint then ?

I drink mainly French style, red wine with everything....or with nothing .


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I dont drink much of anything anymore - 1 beer knocks me out but I do enjoy a good dark beer if it is not toooo heavy (like stout)


Nancy you and I would get along great AND have a cheap liquor bill LOL.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> Nancy you and I would get along great AND have a cheap liquor bill LOL.


:-&


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I detect an undertone in your post here. Care to explain ?


No undertone despite what you think you detect. You can be a bit boistrous on here without being drunk....assuming, of course, your not when posting. :grin:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> No undertone despite what you think you detect. You can be a bit boistrous on here without being drunk....assuming, of course, your not when posting. :grin:


 
Good answer .


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

People never knew I drank until I showed up for work sober one day.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Dean Martin once said: " I pity people that don't drink. When they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they are going to feel all day."

DFrost


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> :-&


I meant in a nice neighborly way maggie!!


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I drink a lot of different beers. Abita strawberry lager just tried it this weekend and its the best ever. Everyone should try it I have probably drank over a 1000 different brands of beer and this one is without a doubt the best. Don't worry about it being fruity cause its not overwhelming. I hate fruity beer myself more of an IPA man really but this stuff is great. 

Hard liquor. I used to be the guy that walked in a liquor store and I might come out with crown or grey goose or jack. I just never had a staple. Well I helped one of my dads friends install some fluorescent lights in his kitchen and when I got through he asked me if I wanted a drink. I said sure ya know just being social. He pours a couple shots into these 2 glasses with ice in them then finishes filling it up with water. I said man your not gonna mix that with something. I got a sun drop in the truck. He said and I quote " why would I f**k up a good drink of whiskey with a mixer". Well I can't drink whiskey straight it makes me sick but out of respect I stomached it. After the first one the next one tasted pretty good as did the next one. I found out what he was drinking and it was Maker's Mark. That is all I drink now. Best stuff there is imo.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maker's Mark is good.....but it would break me. Someone gave me a fifth of Hirsch Reserve 12 yr Bourbon Whiskey a few years ago. About 2 bills a fifth. I drank one shot of it and gave the rest to people that stopped by....one shot at a time so they could all taste really good whiskey. I felt guilty drinking it. But, it was good stuff straight. I can't even recall the number of bottles of Crown Royal people have given me at Christmas or other occassion. I just give them to someone else for a special occassion. I have a question for all you scotch drinkers. It has long been said it is an "acquired taste". If it doesn't taste good, why bother to acquire a taste for it unless it is to fit in the crowd. I have never understood the reasoning there. Honest question.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Went and bought a pint of Evan Williams tonight. Had to try it, and Don, you are correct.....it is pretty good.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Carol, it's rated better than several of the high priced bourbons. Jim Beam is a 4 year whiskey for $26 bucks. Evan Williams is a seven year for $14 bucks on sale.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Went grocery shopping tonight and hit the Class 6 on my way home - picked up a fifth of JD. The guy standing next to me looks at me with all 4 kids and gave me a really pitiful look of "I don't have to ask why you drink"...kinda funny.

That being said, I've had 1 drink tonight. I don't measure, I just pour it 50/50 with coke until the glass is full, I'm down about 1/4 of the bottle and feeling totally awesome.

Until tomorrow.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I had won a bottle of "something" (I wasn't paying attention) at a raffle at a dog show. It was in a basket with some other prizes, and I just put it in the back of the truck. It had been bouncing around in the back of my truck for quite awhile...until my training director's wife saw it and said "What the hell is a real good (unopened) bottle of MAKER's MARK doing bouncing around back there? 
We saved it for the after-trial-party a few weeks later. Real good stuff, and EVERYBODY wanted some of it after the trial.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll drink any kind of beer. I like good liquor when I drink it. JD single barrel, Dahlwinnie scotch on rare occasions, and the only good thing to come out of Texas....Tito's vodka


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Maker's Mark is good.....but it would break me. Someone gave me a fifth of Hirsch Reserve 12 yr Bourbon Whiskey a few years ago. About 2 bills a fifth. I drank one shot of it and gave the rest to people that stopped by....one shot at a time so they could all taste really good whiskey. I felt guilty drinking it. But, it was good stuff straight. I can't even recall the number of bottles of Crown Royal people have given me at Christmas or other occassion. I just give them to someone else for a special occassion. I have a question for all you scotch drinkers. It has long been said it is an "acquired taste". If it doesn't taste good, why bother to acquire a taste for it unless it is to fit in the crowd. I have never understood the reasoning there. Honest question.


I've never understood that either. If I don't like it I'm not gonna keep drinking it til I like it.

And todd you are exactly right about Tito's. I haven't tried it but I know a guy that only drank grey goose and he switched to tito's so it must be good.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have a question for all you scotch drinkers. It has long been said it is an "acquired taste". If it doesn't taste good, why bother to acquire a taste for it unless it is to fit in the crowd. I have never understood the reasoning there. Honest question.


It depends what Scotch you're talking about. Something Highland or similar (Macallan probably being the best known, Balvenie, Glenmorangie, etc.) are pretty easy to drink. They taste like the grains, cleaner profile, a touch of sweetness, Balvenie has a bit of a honey note to it, and subdued peaty/smokiness very much in the background.

The ones you generally have to "acquire a taste for" are the Islays. This is Laphroaig, Lagavulin, Arbeg, and the like. They taste like a liquid campfire, at least at first. I acquired the taste in part because the flavors mentioned were interesting. At first, I thought they were o.k., but there was something that caught me. Laphroaig is the most intense Islay I've had, and at first all you taste is the smoke. Actually, you just smell it. That is actually kind of cool, but would be a bit one-dimensional until you start noticing other things. There are these subtle flavors that are buried under the smoke. Then the older stuff has a more integrated smokiness where the other flavors shine through a bit more. Then you notice this ocean spray smell and saltiness. Arbeg has a bit of an almost candi-flavor, not quite chocolate or caramel or nougat, but _something_.

So it's kind of like coffee in that you are told it's great and either feel like you generally need to give it a chance (and it does not really take long to acquire a taste for it), or you notice something great about it right away. Of course, there are people who buck the trend, go straight to Lagavulin, and love it the first time they try it. I like Scotch because I found it tasty, if a bit of a punch to the taste buds, and it was interesting to me. I don't think it helps me fit into the crowd, Bud Lite would do that. I don't think my friends find it all that cool either. If somebody doesn't like it, that's cool, I love it but it is not magical. However, it is interesting, and it is more a matter of your tastes adjusting to all that is going on so you can really taste and smell what is there and then seeing if you like what the drink has to offer. It is not like most can just pour two inches of bourbon and drink it neat the first time and really appreciate it (or coffee or good beer or wine or anything else). However, there are some that are a bit smoother or just easier to appreciate, and just as good. They are just different.

FWIW, I also like a nice bourbon sometimes, Makers Mark is nice, their Makers Mark 46 is wonderful (nice oaky vanilla thing going on, it was maybe a touch smoother and more complex than normal Makers Mark), while Bakers and Bookers are two more great ones that I have had that really blew me away. I highly recommend Bakers and Bookers for any Whiskey fans.

Still, Scotch is my favorite. It just has all these subtle flavors and the use of peat and smoke make it just unique and interesting while staying delicious and enjoyable, and not just a novelty of strange tastes and smells thrown together in a bottle. They may start out a bit strange and overpowering, however once you get used to it and start to appreciate it, there is nothing like it (or as good in my opinion).

-Cheers


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Condence all that BS to English David. Is Johnny Walker an Islay or what" I have a bottle of Hogs Head single malt here shipped directly from Ireland....Is that an Islay?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Jones said:


> I've never understood that either. If I don't like it I'm not gonna keep drinking it til I like it.


Let me play Devil's Advocate for a second.

So by that logic there is nothing you love now that you were not a total fan of the first time it passed your lips, right? Honestly, how many of us loved our very first taste of coffee, beer, whiskey, olives, sour kraut, pickled herring, or any delicacies that are remotely strange or at all unorthodox on first taste?

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Condence all that BS to English David. Is Johnny Walker an Islay or what" I have a bottle of Hogs Head single malt here shipped directly from Ireland....Is that an Islay?


Any specifics you want to ask?

Scotch is labeled by the region or sland in Scotland it comes from. Hence, there are Lowlands, Highlands, Speyside, Campbelltown, Islay, and all the Islands.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotch_whisky#Whisky_regions

I like the Islays, they are to me the most interesting. However they can all be great and interesting, however usually bit more subtle or less smokey/oily than an Islay. There are generally certain characteristics to the different regions. You can find somebody who loves a Speyside like Macallan but hates the Islays. You might find somebody who loves one Islay, like Aberlour, but finds Macallan too less interesting. There is quite a range.

Johnnie Walker is a blend, not a Single Malt (and there are several types, so depends on the label). I like Johnnie Walker Red, but don't love it. It can have some of the Islay character but they allegedly blend something like thirty-five different whiskys into it.

Hog's Head I am not sure of. I found a Hogshead blended Scotch. However, if it was produced in Ireland it should by definition be an Irish Whiskey. I'd have to see the label or know more about it as I'm not sure there is only one whiskey called Hogshead.

-Cheers


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Let me play Devil's Advocate for a second.
> 
> So by that logic there is nothing you love now that you were not a total fan of the first time it passed your lips, right? Honestly, how many of us loved our very first taste of coffee, beer, whiskey, olives, sour kraut, pickled herring, or any delicacies that are remotely strange or at all unorthodox on first taste?
> 
> -Cheers


Pickled herring and whiskey are started young here, or at least were, saurkraut too in my case. If you had toothache, (maybe even teething) as a child, a hot whiskey toddy was the order of the day, if you had a chill or cold, again whisky and warm water.

I've done the tour and tasting thing to the Springback distillery in Campbelltown, they do malts from 5 yr, 12yrs and 18yrs. I'm a fan of alcohol, and can enjoy most stuff at least once, but whiskey....absolutely hate the stuff, and the smell of it.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Front Label....Hogshead scotch whiskey...pure malt

Back label...A superlative vatted malt scotch whiskey created by marrying many different malts together. It has an unusually high proportion of malts from the island of Islay, producing a distinctive, subtle peaty flavour.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Front Label....Hogshead scotch whiskey...pure malt
> 
> Back label...A superlative vatted malt scotch whiskey created by marrying many different malts together. It has an unusually high proportion of malts from the island of Islay, producing a distinctive, subtle peaty flavour.


Well, it's a blended Scotch whisky, should have a bit more peat/smoke flavor since they boast a high percentage of Islay in the mix, might have a bit of the salty ocean spray quality I find in Islays, probably a bit tempered since it is a blend, but that will depend. I'd be curious how it is.

If you're looking for a relatively inexpensive and easy-drinking Scotch, I think Balvenei or Glenmorangie are good starting points. Aberlour is great and has a bit more body that a lot of Scotch I've tried, very easy drinking in my experience, and great quality without anything I think most would find off-putting. Highland Park is very nice, pretty inexpensive, easily enjoyable, probably going to be pretty common, not too funky but a high quality.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Pickled herring and whiskey are started young here, or at least were, saurkraut too in my case. If you had toothache, (maybe even teething) as a child, a hot whiskey toddy was the order of the day, if you had a chill or cold, again whisky and warm water.
> 
> I've done the tour and tasting thing to the Springback distillery in Campbelltown, they do malts from 5 yr, 12yrs and 18yrs. I'm a fan of alcohol, and can enjoy most stuff at least once, but whiskey....absolutely hate the stuff, and the smell of it.


Well, I did not say it was for everyone. Still, I wonder how many people might enjoy it but get that first taste, get overwhelmed by it because it's so different or strong than what they are used to, then assume it's crap or that only uppity folk like it. "It" could be Scotch or any assortments of food or drink.

But yeah, if you've tried it, actually given it a chance, and it's just not you that is fine. No need to drive the price of for the rest of us.  Personally, I love whiskey, the taste, smell, the oakiness, smokyness, vanilla, the range from Scotch to Irish to American to Canadian, there are some nice ones from many regions. I drink very modestly, but like a nice pour that I can just sit and enjoy.

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

David Ruby said:


> Let me play Devil's Advocate for a second.
> 
> So by that logic there is nothing you love now that you were not a total fan of the first time it passed your lips, right? Honestly, how many of us loved our very first taste of coffee, beer, whiskey, olives, sour kraut, pickled herring, or any delicacies that are remotely strange or at all unorthodox on first taste?
> 
> -Cheers


you got a point there


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm with you Don, Scotch is some nasty shit. Had a buddy bring over a bottle of Macallans (sp?) that was 10-12 years old. Then he looked horrified when I drowned the taste out with coke because "you don't do that with scotch".

I'll stick with JD. I also like Crown Royal quite well and have a friend that's trying to convince me to help them out with a bottle of Jameson this weekend - we'll see how that goes over, never had it.

I even have eclectic tastes. I've always loved olives and other "acquired taste" things...but Scotch, well that stuff doesn't even taste good in coke, let alone by itself.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Jack (or any Puerto Rican rum) & Diet Coke is my cocktail of choice. Prefer Jack & Diet but Bacardi cocktails are just too good sometimes. 

Drinking straight, not sure anything beats JD Single Barrel for me.. 

Aside from having a couple whiskey/rum cocktails a week to relax after work or training, I enjoy Miller Lite, Corona, Heineken Light, or Red Stripe when I'm in a beer mood - Red Stripe being my #1. 

Also have to admit on nice warm days, a pitcher of Sangria is always legit with a good crowd. 

Gin is really the only hard liquor I don't care to drink..


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Gin is really the only hard liquor I don't care to drink..


Like licking a pine tree.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> I meant in a nice neighborly way maggie!!


I was just referring to what a barrel of laughs that would be. :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay in descending order. My favorite list. All made with good quality rum. Lots of girlie drinks here but I make em really stiff. Pun intended!!:-D

Coco Locos (never seen them here, primarily a Costa Rica drink with rum, vodka, creme de coco, fresh pineapple juice and coconut meat and juice.

Mai Tai's (fresh ingredients)

Pina Coladas (fresh ingredients)

Rum and Coke (no Diet Coke)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

ain't a big drinker, about once a year orso. favorite: bacardi lemon with cola or wodka-redbull.


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

Whiskey Black Bush, also a big wine fan


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I think if you are going to drink Scotch, it is probably best to start with something cheap but decent and add clean filtered or distilled water to it, the point being to water it down enough to where you can tell what tastes are in it until you get used to it neat. If you are going to add Coke to it, stick with the cheap stuff, don't go throwing single malt into a mixer. That's what Johnnie Walker Black is for. But something like Johnnie Walker Red or something cheap but still good like Tamdhu with a bit of water (not ice or Coke) would be perfect. Actually, if you are interested in Scotch, get Tamdhu. It is insanely cheap and very good. Not Macallan 18 or Lagavulin good, but a really nice Scotch. Get that, add water until it is pleasant to drink, and if you like the flavor profile wean yourself off the water until you can drink it neat with a drop or two (literally) to open up the drink.

If you add ice or (shudder) Coke to a nice single-malt like Macallan, sorry, you are dead to me. :razz:

But, something like Tamdhu is perfect. You can try it with water and see if you like the flavor the spirit has, then see if you like it less diluted or eventually neat once you get acclimated to it. If Scotch or single malts are just not your thing, that's fine, do not feel the need to choke down good single malt whisky on my account. However, it's still a cheap bottle at worst you can use in a mixer and not just have it sit there going to waste, and it will cost you very little to try it out (not sit there staring you in the face like a wasted investement).

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

David Ruby said:


> I think if you are going to drink Scotch, it is probably best to start with something cheap but decent and add clean filtered or distilled water to it, the point being to water it down enough to where you can tell what tastes are in it until you get used to it neat. If you are going to add Coke to it, stick with the cheap stuff, don't go throwing single malt into a mixer. That's what Johnnie Walker Black is for. But something like Johnnie Walker Red or something cheap but still good like Tamdhu with a bit of water (not ice or Coke) would be perfect. Actually, if you are interested in Scotch, get Tamdhu. It is insanely cheap and very good. Not Macallan 18 or Lagavulin good, but a really nice Scotch. Get that, add water until it is pleasant to drink, and if you like the flavor profile wean yourself off the water until you can drink it neat with a drop or two (literally) to open up the drink.
> 
> If you add ice or (shudder) Coke to a nice single-malt like Macallan, sorry, you are dead to me. :razz:
> 
> ...


black for mixing. red for sipping. my uncle is standing here reading this and he's a professional alcoholic and he just agreed with everything you just said. 

This man knows what he's talking about people my uncle said so.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> I think if you are going to drink Scotch, it is probably best to start with something cheap but decent and add clean filtered or distilled water to it, the point being to water it down enough to where you can tell what tastes are in it until you get used to it neat. If you are going to add Coke to it, stick with the cheap stuff, don't go throwing single malt into a mixer. That's what Johnnie Walker Black is for. But something like Johnnie Walker Red or something cheap but still good like Tamdhu with a bit of water (not ice or Coke) would be perfect. Actually, if you are interested in Scotch, get Tamdhu. It is insanely cheap and very good. Not Macallan 18 or Lagavulin good, but a really nice Scotch. Get that, add water until it is pleasant to drink, and if you like the flavor profile wean yourself off the water until you can drink it neat with a drop or two (literally) to open up the drink.
> 
> If you add ice or (shudder) Coke to a nice single-malt like Macallan, sorry, you are dead to me. :razz:
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good drill David :smile:, don't think I've ever seen anyone drink whiskey with coke before over here, I've occasionally come across an older woman who may take it with a splash of lemonade as opposed to water, but not a lot.

Coke is for mixing with rum, or when you run out of orange juice for the vodka, can't think when else it is a useful drink.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> That's a pretty good drill David :smile:, don't think I've ever seen anyone drink whiskey with coke before over here, I've occasionally come across an older woman who may take it with a splash of lemonade as opposed to water, but not a lot.
> 
> Coke is for mixing with rum, or when you run out of orange juice for the vodka, can't think when else it is a useful drink.


Jack and Coke is popular here. Also my favorite drink by far. I never mix with diet coke, the aspartame taste really is nasty. But jack and cherry or vanilla coke is great too.

No worries David, I won't mix Macallans with coke ever again...perfectly good waste of coke.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I find most people go for advertising when they drink. I sold more cuervo gold than any other tequilla out there. For years if someone got all butthurt because the stupid 1800 rip off was out, I would let them try to pick out cuervo from montezuma, our well crap that is 2.79 a bottle.

Drunk or sober, I got 9 out of ten of them picking montezuma as the one they liked best.

Scotch drinkers are a bunch of asswipes and can all kiss my ass. Tell me again how you can taste the salt air and mossy peat tastes you ****ing lying prick. Or how water "opens up the taste". Cunt. That is what I think of you pricks. I have seen asswipe special poured into your precious single turd bottles and you drink the swill without a clue after the first drink of **** water.

I don't drink anymore, as I have a low tolerance for stupid to begin with. After a few drinks, forget about it. I am the guy that just starts to add chlorine to the shallow and filthy gene pool. LOL NOT a good idea.

Advertisers can make or break you.

I remember Miller coming and telling me they had a new ad campaign and bla bla bla. Sure enough, the very day that the ad came out, 97% of the people that drink Miller genuine draft came in and said "give me a mgd" just like the commercial. Amazing. I was behind the bar clueless, and had to ask what a mgd was. Knew I should have paid attention.

People who drink are told what to drink anymore by the ad companies. That shit works real well.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Years ago all of Peter's family was up in Canada for a family reunion. Peter's father was a bourbon man. One of his nephews ( a rather spoiled orthodontist who really thought he knew it all) made the same claim you did, Jeff, that people were full of shit, really couldn't tell the difference between rot gut and the good stuff. The old man knew a money making venture when he saw one, asked Randy if he would like to place a wager, put his money where Gene's mouth was, so to speak. So at the table in this high end restaurant they set him up with the big taste test. Identical glasses, & Gene was blindfolded. He picked his bourbon out - EVERY DAMN TIME. Of course Gene being the good sport that he was paid the dinner tab for all 20 of us, thanks in part to Randy's dumb bets. Moral of the story, it's true, most people don't know their ass from a hole in the ground, especially when it comes to trendy shit, but be careful when you generalize, it can come back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have seen asswipe special poured into your precious single turd bottles and you drink the swill without a clue after the first drink of **** water.


Restaurants do this alot too. Put the shitty box wine in the empty bottle of good wine, and people have no idea.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You have one guy, I have almost 30 years of people. Probably in the millions. I don't think that counts as a generalization. lol

There is always someone that knows what they drink, but they do not sit and discuss silly shit like that. They just drink. I love those people.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Plymouth Gin Negroni most of the year and Myer's Rum Manhattan's for the summer.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You have one guy, I have almost 30 years of people. Probably in the millions. I don't think that counts as a generalization. lol
> 
> There is always someone that knows what they drink, but they do not sit and discuss silly shit like that. They just drink. I love those people.


Agreed, you have a point......but I had to figure out a way to get the story in, because my FIL was a pretty extrordinary SOB!!! 

It's like when the big thing became vodka, and people would say they only drank Grey Goose, or whatever brand, and these were youngsters that hadn't developled a palate, it was about image, not taste.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I was stationed in Turkey and loved going downtown and eating the local resturants. Their food is amazing. One evening the manage, who spoke a little English, took me back in the kitchen (kind of wish I would have missed that part of the tour). While we were back there I saw a guy filling water bottles from the tap. The manager said; we have to do that because tourists will only drink bottled water. I nodded knowingly, laughed and was glad I loved their hot tea. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I've done blindfolded taste tests with people who swear they can pick Coke out of a group of colas. Most of the time they pick out RC.:smile:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey David now that's funny! Hhave you ever watched that show called Penn & Teller's BULLSHIT ? They did an episode on bottled water. Faked out a bunch of people in an upscale restaurant. 

Hey Lee I like whatever brand soda pop is the cheapest at the market, they usually seem to always taste the very best to me!!!! My husbands nieces and nephews always demand name brand everythng, even right down to soda pop....pretty safe bet they can either bring their own or go thirsty when they come to my house...pretentious little asswipes.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I've done blindfolded taste tests with people who swear they can pick Coke out of a group of colas. Most of the time they pick out RC.:smile:


I know my pop . RC is the easiest to pick out because it makes your teeth squeak when you rub them together . I get much bigger burps from Coke then any of the other colas too . 

My son just did a test test like that for school and most picked out the generic brand as there favorite in several different flavors . 

Back to real drinking this discussion reminds me of when I was younger and lived in a carriage house behind a mansion owned by a German club where they held mostly large weddings and parties . I did the grounds keeping to pay the rent on top of being a deputy at the time . 

On wednesdays a bunch of the German members would have card night and would always have a wide variety of German beers , cheese , meats and desserts . I don't think there was a beer I didn't like even the real thick ones with the hops floating around . I was always there waiting . Never played cards with them though , those guys were super competive plus I was the only one there that didn't speak German . They would of robbed me blind . 

I'm getting hungry and thirsty just thinking about it .


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I find most people go for advertising when they drink.


I guess I'm not most people.



> Drunk or sober, I got 9 out of ten of them picking montezuma as the one they liked best.


Good for you. Drinking over time, I've found ones I gravitate toward. I've also done taste tests, with beer not Scotch. And yes, I can tell a difference but not necessarily pick which is one over the other just which I prefer.



> Scotch drinkers are a bunch of asswipes and can all kiss my ass.


It's so nice to know you care.



> Tell me again how you can taste the salt air and mossy peat tastes you ****ing lying prick.


I can taste salt in the Scotch and peat tastes like, well, smoke. Since they use it to smoke the grain. So the "salt air" pretty much means I can taste salt (which I'm sure you got) and that it has an airy/refreshing quality. As for the peat, it's the taste of the smoke.



> Or how water "opens up the taste".


Didn't you work in a bar? Have you ever actually had Scotch? It "opens up the taste" by diluting it so that you can get past the intensity of the drink (i.e the alcohol). So it dilutes it just enough so you can get past the initial up-front alcohol burn/impact and actually taste what is in the drink.

As an aside . . .



> Cunt. That is what I think of you pricks.


It's cute you think we care. "We" being "me" if/since you're including me in this and directly referring to my comments. But hey, go nuts! If it makes you happy, be my guest.



> I have seen asswipe special poured into your precious single turd bottles and you drink the swill without a clue after the first drink of **** water.


It depends (this is more for the non-Jeffs, I'm kind of guessing he has nodded off at this point). Are there some you could pass off as something else to me (and honestly, to most)? Sure. Do I think you could pass off Johnnie Walker as something I was familiar with and knew? No. Believe it or not, if you know what you are tasting there is a level of smoothness or bite and certain flavors that certain styles or individual single malts, or blends, will have. If I was just asking for a drink and not looking for anything special, you might pass it off no problem. That's just human nature.

I don't drink anymore, as I have a low tolerance for stupid to begin with. After a few drinks, forget about it. I am the guy that just starts to add chlorine to the shallow and filthy gene pool. LOL NOT a good idea.



> People who drink are told what to drink anymore by the ad companies. That shit works real well.


People that YOU deal with. Not everybody. I do not drink anything that really gets advertised much and pretty much drank homebrew when I was really into beer. But feel free to believe what you want.

-Cheers


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Didn't you work in a bar? Have you ever actually had Scotch? It "opens up the taste" by diluting it so that you can get past the intensity of the drink (i.e the alcohol). So it dilutes it just enough so you can get past the initial up-front alcohol burn/impact and actually taste what is in the drink.


 
Seeing as we're still banging on about whiskey, adding water as far as I have always understood, is about adding just enough (which can vary greatly from as little as a tear drop  depending), is about releasing the aroma or the bouquet, and not about actual dilution.

Thought I'd throw that in there not being a whiskey drinker.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

It's like a hornets nest in here :razz:

There is a rum called Zaya that's pretty good, not as good as 30 yr old Appleton though. I like Lagavulin mainly because of the smoky taste..some say peaty but I never tasted peat, I ate mud on more than one occasion and it doesn't taste like that.

The Mcallans called the replica is my favorite now, I can only have a thimblefull once a month though.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's like a hornets nest in here :razz:
> 
> There is a rum called Zaya that's pretty good, not as good as 30 yr old Appleton though. I like Lagavulin mainly because of the smoky taste..some say peaty but I never tasted peat, I ate mud on more than one occasion and it doesn't taste like that.
> 
> The Mcallans called the replica is my favorite now, I can only have a thimblefull once a month though.


It's Macallans ya philistine .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> It's Macallans ya philistine .


You're right, I had to close one eye to see that. Now shut up and make me a sammon samich :lol:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Seeing as we're still banging on about whiskey, adding water as far as I have always understood, is about adding just enough (which can vary greatly from as little as a tear drop  depending), is about releasing the aroma or the bouquet, and not about actual dilution.
> 
> Thought I'd throw that in there not being a whiskey drinker.


Touche'. Actually yeah, I think that's right. Generally I add a drop, but that's just because it's what I was told. Some it seems to make no discernible difference. Others it seems to actually make a large difference, much more that I would have thought, and it tastes and smells better, sweeter and smoother generally. But how I was taught was you just add as much as it takes for it to "open up", generally start with literally a drop and keep adding water until you notice the different tastes (other than just fire :razz and aromas. You sort of play it by taste.

But hey, don't listen to me, try it yourselves. Then you can decide if it makes any difference to you or if you think I'm full of it and deluding myself.

-Cheers


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Why would addng water make a difference. All whiskeys are stronger in barrel proof form....which is right out of the barrel with NO WATER added to cut it. Water is added to reach the desired proof wanted....as in 80 proofs, 96 proofs. Barrel proof Wild Turkey is 108 proof....water is added to reach the lower, proofs as I understand it. So what if a bit more is added in the drink. That is how each person individualizes it to suit their taste......but don't add sweet shit like soft drinks to reduce good whiskey to a womans drink.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I taste the "salt air" every time I drink COCO LOCOS because I am usually laying on some beach in Costa Rica when I drink them.

I also taste "peat" ie smokey flavor because they usually have to burn their garbage down there because there is no trash collection.

How is that for a sophisticated boozer?#-o:grin::roll:

NOT!!!!!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Awhile ago I bought some Glenlivet Scotch . Got sick of seeing it sitting around and not wanting to waste it I tried everything to make it palatable . Only thing that came close was a good dose of ice and Mt Dew Pitch Black(stole it from my kids), it still tasted like shit .


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Why would addng water make a difference.


Funny you should ask.

In reality, I had not good answer for that. I know that water "opens up" Scotch like air opens up wine (ever swirl wine and it tastes better?). This is what I found.

Long answer:
http://www.scotchdoc.com/tsd/ask/index.html

Short answer:
"In the case of a whisky and water mix, the solution becomes slightly warmer, thus releasing the ethyl alcohols which contain much of the aroma of the single malt."

In other words, the water (and I'll guess the swirling to mix a drop or small amount of said water) causes it to become warmer, release aromas, and thus effect how/what you taste the whisky. Which makes sense since smells greatly effect taste, ala. the hold-your-nose experiment where you eat a slice of potato and apple and they taste the same when you eliminate the aroma and its effect on perceived taste.
http://www.sciencekids.co.nz/experiments/smelltaste.html

So apparently it has nothing to do with watering it down from an ABV perspective (which makes sense since I tend to add generally the same miniscule amount to spirits regardless of ABV%, not more to higher ABV spirits to bring them down to the same level).

The bottom line is, it makes a difference.

-Cheers


----------

